# So, hes here, hes amazing, hes got a few unwanted friends...



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2018)

Little Ginger kitten arrived, hes gorgeous and so much fun, I cant believe we have never had kittens before. 
Completely nuts. He plays for hours then crashes out (usually if possible on my shoulder!) 
Hes coped well with dog introductions, they have been put in their places, my crazy little lab appears besotted with him and unlike the other two has no idea that a hiss and spit was unfriendly... he apparently thinks everyones as friendly as him &#128514; thats been a good thing though as neither back down or run so they very quickly realised they were ok together. 
Hes  litter trained within reason. Our house is big so he sometimes gets s little lost but wanders yowling so we have had few accidents to be fair. I think I need another tray to make it easier for him. 
The only issue is hes pretty damn itchy. I cant see any fleas but I can see what I think is flea dirt and he appears to be too young for the conventional treatments. Google tells me to bath him in warm water and dish soap (!!) is that correct?! 
Photos can be added tomorrow as my laptop is needed. 
...... hes currently swatting the screen of my phone as I type &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 August 2018)

I hope you have remembered that if we don't get pictures then there will be a reckoning...

So glad to hear he's settling into your family well!  I actually can't think of anything better than kittens.  Re the itching, I haven't heard about washing a kit with soap and water - I would definitely ask my vet for guidance.  My (adult) cat is itchy and scabby on her chest, chin, the bit between her eye and ear, and a bit on her back at the moment although I think it's getting better.  She was like it same time last year and I took her to the vet - vet said she had a skin infection and gave her antibiotics.  I assumed it was flea allergy dermatitis (despite me fleaing her properly) but she didn't think so.  Now I'm wondering if it's harvest mites, although I can't see any actual mites.  The bit between her eyes and ears is currently really dry and flaky but at least it's stopped scabbing.  

Seriously though, where are the pictures?  If you don't post them soon I will keep referring to him as Wotsit.  Not to mention the reckoning.


----------



## texas (23 August 2018)

yes, pictures!  For fleas you need to ask your vet for a flea spray to rub over him at this age.  Best do it quickly before you have an infestation on the others and the house!  Yes, another litter tray may also be useful until he's big enough to hold it long enough to find his way back, remember having to keep one downstairs until he was old enough to make his way down to the litter tray in time, although from experience they often go through a phase of pooing behind the sofa - that just gets grown out of though.


----------



## Shady (23 August 2018)

Need some photo's P !!!
You can buy flea products for kittens over 8 weeks now. Advantage is one ,  Texas is right , deal with them quickly and spray any bed he is using too.I would not be doing the kitten soaking option , he will hate it and hold you responsible!!. Keep your bedroom doors closed for a bit as kittens will pee on beds and yes to another dirt box too. Good luck and have lots of fun. xxx


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2018)

I spoke to the vet today, I wanted to book his jabs but they do a really good offer at the pets at home vets at the moment which is £45 for the full course of injections, a microchip, some food and vouchers, a months insurance and 3 months flea and worm treatment! Bargain. So he's all booked in for tomorrow morning. They will sort the flea's (if he has them)in the safest way.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2018)

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d16b7b4a732959a7c6b5deadfc123f1b&oe=5BF6DEB4

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9c14655a1e136873f26c067e1ae7b282&oe=5C05358E


Question- Can i only copy the image as a link? Can i dd from facebook as a photo?


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2018)

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f936db0b6f9561f3258aabb81c4495ce&oe=5C00E39F


----------



## Fiona (23 August 2018)

Aww he's gorg...

Put

 and [\IMG] either side of your link above with no spaces and that should link directly....

Fiona


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 August 2018)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clodagh (23 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f936db0b6f9561f3258aabb81c4495ce&oe=5C00E39F

Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## twiggy2 (23 August 2018)

very cute, looks like lots of fun.


----------



## ycbm (23 August 2018)

clodagh said:








Click to expand...

oh.  


Oh oh oh oh.


Want.


----------



## Shady (23 August 2018)

Ooooooh lovely !!
  'She' did end up being a he then  have you thought of a name yet P ? xx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 August 2018)

gorgeous-love love love a ginger!


----------



## Rumtytum (23 August 2018)

He is utterly gorjusss! Love his little pink peanut paws


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2018)

Shady said:



			Ooooooh lovely !!
  'She' did end up being a he then  have you thought of a name yet P ? xx
		
Click to expand...

Ah, no hes a little boy, called Arlo. Named by my daughter. 
Shes had a really rough rocky time the past spring/summer and Arlo was licking her fingers on the way home, I think its the first genuine smile Ive seen from her in a long long time. (She didnt want a kitten!!) shes totally smitten


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 August 2018)

he is very cute,love the last pic, he looks like a girl though...he is so pretty


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 August 2018)

OMG hes totally scrumptious <3


----------



## texas (24 August 2018)

He's gorgeous!  The Pets at Home deal sounds good, hope he's sorted soon.  It might be weight based rather than age based for rubbing rather than drops, I can't remember but my kitten was tiny and I'm sure PaH will advise well


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 August 2018)

Can we please have some more pictures?  I've come out of my cute-induced coma now.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2018)

&#128545; So Arlo and I have just got back from his first vet trip. 
Hes been treated for fleas and Ive got wormer treatment for him. He couldnt have his injection because at her estimate going on size and weight etc hes now only 6 wks which means last weekend he was 5 weeks. 
Poor baby, why do people do this?
She doesnt think there should be any real problems as he eats well and is definitely growing but I feel so bad now. 
I will get photographing  
On the plus he even appears to have won the grumpy old collie over


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2018)

texas said:



			He's gorgeous!  The Pets at Home deal sounds good, hope he's sorted soon.  It might be weight based rather than age based for rubbing rather than drops, I can't remember but my kitten was tiny and I'm sure PaH will advise well 

Click to expand...

Id highly recommend them actually. I think its a separate business from pets at home but might be wrong.
Lovey clean modern premises, very friendly reception staff and vets. 
So I have paid the £45 which will cover his visit today where he was de-flead and I have a 3 day course of wormer, we will visit again next week or maybe 10 days to check his weight and re do the flea stuff. Then he will go back again for his jabs and chip when hes 9 weeks. I totally expected to pay extra for today. 
Id almost change my dogs over but the thought of taking them through pets at home isnt the best  
Our little local vet is easier for them.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2018)

In fact another offer which I plan to sign up for is vacs for life £99!!!! Stupid not too


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 August 2018)

The Vets4Pets by me are brilliant.  They have a dedicated cat care team and accomodation (gold certified veterinary centre for cats or something like that) and the head vet is so lovely.  Plus 10 percent off for NHS  and armed forces.

Don't worry too much about his age, he's with you now and you are obviously doting on him and he has shoehorned his way into your family easily enough by the sound of it!  But yes, there's something wrong with some people.

PS: can I politely request more photos of his little baked beans!


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2018)

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=82db9ef3f8bdc895b8fc07dd8c644da7&oe=5C3303CD

he's very sleepy and cuddly right now, I think his trip was quite tiring. im currently holding him upside down on my chest else he's just going to fall- hence the total lack of punctuation and capitals ;0


----------



## D66 (24 August 2018)

He's so sweet.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 August 2018)

Oh look how sleepy he looks!  It looks like he wants to stay awake so he doesn't miss anything exciting but his little eyes are closing anyway.  Adorable Arlo.


----------



## HashRouge (24 August 2018)

I thought he looked a bit diddy for eight weeks! He'll be fine though, and he's obviously got a great home with you


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2018)

I just had no idea he was too small. Im so annoyed at myself as Ive just lined the pocket and encouraged some dodgy idiot whos cats are probably just his beer money machines. 
Still I do absolutely love this little chap to bits.
Hes been so so sleepy, Ive wasted a whole afternoon with him! (Im on holiday, its raining. Im allowed!!) he also now seems itchier? Hes very purry though so I think hes ok. I did get a bit worried at one point.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 August 2018)

I don't understand the concept of wasting a whole afternoon with a kitten, you're going to have to explain that one to me P...


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I don't understand the concept of wasting a whole afternoon with a kitten, you're going to have to explain that one to me P...
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;  its suprisingly easily done it seems


----------



## silv (24 August 2018)

No kitten has the right to be that darn cute!


----------



## poiuytrewq (25 August 2018)




----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:








Click to expand...

Made me actually LOL!


----------



## poiuytrewq (25 August 2018)

Today we have both mastered new tricks, I have posted a proper photo and Arlo..... 

O/H isnt finding it quite as amusing as me  
(disclaimer- The curtains belong with the house btw! Not my kind of thing as such but its a huge window and they are obviously amazing quality so they stay!!)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 August 2018)

Adorable and adventurous Arlo.  I want!!!


----------



## texas (26 August 2018)

Adorable! I think my ginger boy was about the same age when I got him but Arlo seems much braver!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 August 2018)

Hes incredibly brave, Im sat here watching him, so tiny (hes smaller than he looks in the photos I think) 
Our 2 labs are quite bouncy boisterous dogs and are quite excited by Arlo, who absolutely never backs down and stands his ground with the pair of them. Its amazing


----------



## BeckyFlowers (26 August 2018)

He sounds like such a little dude.  Could I trouble you for more pictures?  You can't keep saying all this stuff without accompanying pictures, it's just not cricket.


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:








Click to expand...

 ....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:








Click to expand...

&#129315;&#129315;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Rumtytum (27 August 2018)

So he's scaled the north face of Mount Curtain! Well done little man


----------



## ycbm (29 August 2018)

It's ALL YOUR FAULT!!!

picking him up tomorrow:


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 August 2018)

Eeeeeeee!!!  Details please!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 August 2018)

LOL!


----------



## ycbm (29 August 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Eeeeeeee!!!  Details please!
		
Click to expand...

Abandoned stray rescued by a neighbour of the first owner. Very thin. 3 months old. Very talkative!


----------



## texas (29 August 2018)

haha congratulations!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 August 2018)

Aw, he's gorgeous.  Squeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 August 2018)

Yayyyy!!! &#128514;&#128514; 
You caught Kitty Arlo-Itis 

May your toes be chewed, your hands be scratched and pounced at and your curtains climbed &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## D66 (30 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			Yayyyy!!! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; 
You caught Kitty Arlo-Itis 

May your toes be chewed, your hands be scratched and pounced at and your curtains climbed &#9786;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

LOL
We had a kitten spring last year, she is a very good mouser, (and vole-er, and shrew-er, and ratter).  she dismembers her victims on the landing carpet at the top of the stairs. Eeeewww.   About once a month it looks like a feline horror movie set with various mini body parts strewn up the stairs and along the landing.  Lowest point - rat organs and tail with some buttock fur still attached.
..... but we still love her.
she has also taken to sleeping in a willow shopping basket that I use to hold scarves in my bedroom.
..... but I still love her.


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 August 2018)

D66 said:



			LOL
We had a kitten spring last year, she is a very good mouser, (and vole-er, and shrew-er, and ratter).  she dismembers her victims on the landing carpet at the top of the stairs. Eeeewww.   About once a month it looks like a feline horror movie set with various mini body parts strewn up the stairs and along the landing.  Lowest point - rat organs and tail with some buttock fur still attached.
..... but we still love her.
she has also taken to sleeping in a willow shopping basket that I use to hold scarves in my bedroom.
..... but I still love her. 

Click to expand...

I dont look forward to dead creatures appearing at all. I suspect the way Arlo stalks flies he may be quite the little hunter!


----------

